# Puppy Mill in my backyard



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

This was breaking news last night. I'm just sick over it. Apparently, this breeder was selling puppies over the internet. They are mostly Poms, but she also had Maltese. The area she lives in is pretty upscale. Do any of you involved in rescue know what I can do to help these babies. Since these pups were living so close to me, I feel obligated to try and help them. I have already emailed Northcental Maltese rescue. The puppies are in a number of different shelters in Pinellas county. I don't know how many of the 130 puppies are Maltese. 

http://blogs.tampabay.com/breakingnews/200...small-dogs.html


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Oh my goodness-I guess one never knows how close a puppymill could be to them :w00t: It is great news how many of them are being busted lately though :aktion033: I think it's great you e-mailed NCM-maybe Deb will have more information for you. So sad


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

It's soooooooooooooooooo sad! When you see actual pictures in an article it makes it all the more real that these things are happening and it breaks my heart.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Who would know behind the door of that lovely home - what lurks !!

That's not the kind of home that I expect a puppy mill to be operating in. Look at those beautiful babies .. how sad - glad they are OUT !!!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Here's a link to this horrible woman's website. Hopefully this will put this woman out of business.

http://www.raffinankennel.net/index.html


----------



## geslabon (Mar 3, 2008)

I checked out her website.
How did she get a CH on her line? 





> Here's a link to this horrible woman's website. Hopefully this will put this woman out of business.
> 
> http://www.raffinankennel.net/index.html[/B]


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

That is such a shame. I looked around her site and the pictures are a little strange, especially the maltese moms and dads they almost look like paintings rather than photos.


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

> I looked around her site and the pictures are a little strange, especially the maltese moms and dads they almost look like paintings rather than photos.[/B]



You are sooo right....strange, very strange...and so deplorable...


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I really think those Maltese pictures are not real, they just don't look real :huh: 
I Feel so sad for these poor little babies, Im so happy they were rescued


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Poor babies.  I hate puppymillers. :angry:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Those pics are so fake!! :w00t:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Reva, I volunteer with Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue just outside of Chattanooga, [email protected], and with Fur Baby & Shih Tzu Rescue, they specialize in Toys, [email protected]. You might want to contact them, too.


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

Those pictures on her website are photo shopped in a BIG way. Probably trying to hide all kinds of problems with the real dogs. I'm glad she was caught. I really hope the Oprah show helps open peoples eyes to this kind of abuse.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

ugh, hate seeing stuff like that! Who is she kidding with those photos????


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

> I checked out her website.
> How did she get a CH on her line?
> 
> 
> ...



Did you notice that the show pictures seem to be in some eastern European language. I seriously doubt she owns those dogs or even any of the pictured dogs. I also read her contract. Real scary. She guarantees nothing, and never refunds money. UGH. I'm going to try and find out more about what will happen to the pups.


----------



## jazak (Feb 12, 2008)

None of the pics of parents look real!!! The yorkies all have their backs blacked out!! They are all poorly photoshopped!! 

Those poor babies. I will never understand how/where these people get the mentality that this is okay!!! My blood just boils when I see this kind of stuff.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

That's so sad.


----------



## bigsmom (Sep 8, 2007)

absolutely terrible.....just a reminder that puppy millers are everywhere ...that's sweet of you to try and find help for some of those babies* best of luck rayer: rayer: 
:smscare2: :smpullhair: :smmadder: :eusa_hand: :smhelp: :angry: :bysmilie:


----------



## carolicious (Feb 25, 2008)

did she draw in those faces or something?? photoshopped? I can't believe people bought from her when its obvious the pictures are not even real pictures!


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

Sick. Just sick. I hope she goes to jail.

The pictures... they are digitally crealted, they're not real atr all. There's a program that you can creat anything and everything with, and I can tell that's where it's from. She probably STOLE the images from someone who made them. Happens all the time.

She's SO going to H-E-double hockeysticks, and it looks like she's providing her own handbasket!

~~Cheri~~


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

The pictures are just creepy ... 
Especially some of the Yorkie pictures where it's clear that there are just minor editing differences between them. And so unreal ... :shocked: 

Well, I'll hope for good news for the "real" dogs that have been removed from that place.


----------

